# Sense and Blur Progress Update (4/9/12)



## xboxfanj

I have been porting Sense and Blur to the Epic 4G and me and weblexa have ported from there to the Fascinate. The videos below are of the epic 4g and this whole post is from that forum other than this intro, however, considering how similar our devices are, we will have the exact same progress throughout. So, the fascinate is also at this exact same stage for these ROMs at the moment. If you know how to fix these bugs, or want to help out, feel free to let me know.

Hi. I've been porting sense and blur and I thought I'd try to keep a thread with what is working and what isn't and a couple demo videos. Thanks to bbelos for making the kernel and Raymonddull for testing and making the blur video. Also, if you know how to fix any of these bugs let me know. I'll try to keep this thread as up to date as possible.

Sense 4 
Video below: 
Thank you to the awesome qbking77, please subscribe. 





The sense 4 website is here: http://www.sense4all.nazuka.net/category/home/
What works 
Calls (partially, audio not fixed in public build yet)
Sms

What doesn't work
Calls don't hang up
Bluetooth
Data
Wifi
A bit laggy
Random reboots

Blur (Video Here 



)
What works
Calls (mostly)
Sms
Sd Card
Very smooth
Sound
Music
What doesn't work
Calls don't hang up
Bluetooth
Data
Wifi
Sense video here: 



What works
Calls (mostly)
Sms
Sd Card
Very smooth
Sound
Music
What doesn't work
Calls don't hang up
Bluetooth
Data
Wifi
These have the exact same bugs so when I figure them all out on one, both should work. I'll release a prealpha when calls hang up.
If you can fix these bugs, please let me know.
Thanks to the following people
bbelos for kernel
Swamp goblin for the base ROM
Qube2
SuperKid
Raymonddull
Cm team
|0xd34d|
Rafyvitto
Chiledog
Jokersax
Big Goron
Earthbound.iap
Samsung
HTC
Motorola
Sprint


----------



## bbach7139

Oh my god...I honestly think I'll cry if you release Sense in ANY form, haha. This looks really good!


----------



## istealhome

This looks amazing keep the great work up guys! If you manage to successfully port gingerblur (as it is so affectionately named) and Sense 3.0 (I'm assuming that is what it is), would it then be easy for someone to pick that up and convert them both to their new ICS iterations? Don't worry, I'm not complaining because the progress made already is truly amazing; I am just curious as to how easy that would be to do. EDIT: I see in the video it is Sense 2.1 so nevermind about my sense 3.0 question


----------



## xboxfanj

you cant just convert a rom. howver i would be able to use the samefiles for the most part. The problem with sense versions past this one is that they are dependent on the adreno gpu and look weird on devices without that and go slow, so i would have to work around that and the telephony framework, and for now, the telephony is enough of a struggle. We are making progress though. If you guys know any fascinate devs who are willing to help, please let me know.


----------



## xboxfanj

When I said in the last post thst i can probably use the same files on later sense builds, what I really mesnt was that the porting methods should be the same and i should be able to copy the same files from cm as i did on these biiuilds.


----------



## tweakymattman

Why? We have stable ics via aokp. Y not just try to port sense 4.0 or something that is an upgrade from what we have now? Just a thoughts

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## tweakymattman

Edit. Double post


----------



## xboxfanj

tweakymattman said:


> Why? We have stable ics via aokp. Y not just try to port sense 4.0 or something that is an upgrade from what we have now? Just a thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Its not that stable ics is the problem. Its that sense 3.0 and up use 3d rendering. This 3d rendering is dependent on the adreno gpu. We do not have the adreno gpu in our phones but we instead have the powervr sgx540 gpu. This makes it unable to render much of the homescreen, unless we use an adreno gpu emulator, which is too slow for daily use. There are videos at youtube.com/chiledog76 of sense 3.0 that show how slow it is with the emulator and the graphical issues if we don't use the emulator. It would take a huge amount of reverse engineering to make it compatible and not only would I have to do that, but I would still have to fix the basic telephony stuff (call, data, and text). Unfortunately, with tennis, school, and the rest of my life, I probably would not be able to do that very quickly, so I figured I'd give you the next best thing. I have been working with the Nexus S devs on this, but they have had graphical issues as the ones described above.


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> Its not that stable ics is the problem. Its that sense 3.0 and up use 3d rendering. This 3d rendering is dependent on the adreno gpu. We do not have the adreno gpu in our phones but we instead have the powervr sgx540 gpu. This makes it unable to render much of the homescreen, unless we use an adreno gpu emulator, which is too slow for daily use. There are videos at youtube.com/chiledog76 of sense 3.0 that show how slow it is with the emulator and the graphical issues if we don't use the emulator. It would take a huge amount of reverse engineering to make it compatible and not only would I have to do that, but I would still have to fix the basic telephony stuff (call, data, and text). Unfortunately, with tennis, school, and the rest of my life, I probably would not be able to do that very quickly, so I figured I'd give you the next best thing. I have been working with the Nexus S devs on this, but they have had graphical issues as the ones described above.


 Okay thanks for the explanation don't worry I'm not complaining or anything haha


----------



## xboxfanj

i understand. Hopefully I can even fix sense 2.1. after that, I will try 4.0.


----------



## tweakymattman

Thanks for the explanation. I guess my point is why would use a 2.3 based from when they can gave stable 4.0

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## xboxfanj

tweakymattman said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I guess my point is why would use a 2.3 based from when they can gave stable 4.0
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Not to be rude, but I think I kind of explained that in the last post. I will move onto sense 4.0 after sense 2.1, but for now, I would rather have the ui be rendered well and have everything look ok on gingerbread and sense 2.1 than everything looking bad on sense 4.0 and ics, which is why I prioritized it that way.


----------



## nothingblooms

Sounds great looking forward to it!


----------



## tweakymattman

xboxfanj said:


> Not to be rude, but I think I kind of explained that in the last post. I will move onto sense 4.0 after sense 2.1, but for now, I would rather have the ui be rendered well and have everything look ok on gingerbread and sense 2.1 than everything looking bad on sense 4.0 and ics, which is why I prioritized it that way.


 i guess i mean all the cool kids use ICS.haha. but no i get what u mean more now.


----------



## xboxfanj

We're still trying to get samsungril in. We found a tool that may help, which puts it into a java format so we can compare it to the cm sources.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what exactly does that mean for this project?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what exactly does that mean for this project?


Not a dumb question. Essentially, many manufacturers have different ways for the software and hardware to interact and in this case, samsung has different interactions between the radio/modem and the software than other companies, which means that in order to get all the phone related bugs like wifi, data, and calling, I need to integrate samsungs methods integrated into the sense framework.

In other news, I think I may bail on gb sense and move forward with ics sense now that the nexus devs got it to render fully on our gpu, which means graphics work completely and it looks and feels just like it would on htc devices. So since that is true, I see no advantage of staying with sense gb unless someone says otherwise.


----------



## istealhome

Thanks for your response I appreciate it and awesome that's great news! Can't wait!


----------



## BBrad

Man this looks awesome, especially the sense. will this be ported to the showcase thanks in advance.


----------



## xboxfanj

BBrad said:


> Man this looks awesome, especially the sense. will this be ported to the showcase thanks in advance.


Yeah. if someone could do a diffmerge to see what's different in the fascinate vs showcase between miui zips of the same version (like two 2.5.18 builds) then I can port faster if you let me know the differences. There shouldn't be much different.

Also, I'm making progress on gb, so I am going to continue working on it.

My release schedule will be as follows:
1. Epic (may be quite a bit before since I have most of the work done already and its my device so I can test it myself)
2. Fascinate
3. Showcase
4. Mesmerize

Fascinate, Showcase, and Mesmerize should be released around the same time. They use the same kernels, right?

Edit: also, sense will be out before blur, but if what I do works on sense, I should be able to do the same things on blur.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xboxfanj

Sense four is close to booting and should boot today. I just noticed how the two parts of the n in the one logo make ones.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## xboxfanj

It boots now.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xboxfanj

Now I have it just as working as the sense gb build mentioned in the op.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Sounds like youre making good progress. Keep it up because i love sense!!


----------



## xboxfanj

Sense 4 
Video below: 
Thank you to the awesome qbking77, please subscribe. 





The sense 4 website is here: http://www.sense4all.nazuka.net/category/home/
What works 
Calls (partially, audio not fixed in public build yet)
Sms

What doesn't work
Calls don't hang up
Bluetooth
Data
Wifi
A bit laggy
Random reboots

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

!!!!!!!! is it slightly laggy because of the way it has to render graphics on our non htc devices? And is there anything we can do to help find the problems with data/wifi?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> !!!!!!!! is it slightly laggy because of the way it has to render graphics on our non htc devices? And is there anything we can do to help find the problems with data/wifi?


Hmm idk, but its really slow. Not too much you guys can do unless you can Google and find fixes. Part of the problem is it thinks we are tegra.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Aren't the softwares for the one s and one v more suited to our phones? Using the software from the one v would strip away some of the fancier features of sense (me thinks the features are capable on the phone but htc does not want to cannibalize one x/s sales), but at the same time, it would be more suited to our processor (one v and fascinate are clocked at the same speed and are both single core)?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Aren't the softwares for the one s and one v more suited to our phones? Using the software from the one v would strip away some of the fancier features of sense (me thinks the features are capable on the phone but htc does not want to cannibalize one x/s sales), but at the same time, it would be more suited to our processor (one v and fascinate are clocked at the same speed and are both single core)?


Yes, but the nexus s team has tried this and couldn't get it booting. Maybe I will try though.
Edit: did not work.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

This might help http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1648772.html but it might not help either haha sorry if it doesn't just scroll down a bit and they start talking about data and Bluetooth and maybe even wifi too I can't remember.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> This might help http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1648772.html but it might not help either haha sorry if it doesn't just scroll down a bit and they start talking about data and Bluetooth and maybe even wifi too I can't remember.


Thank you, I will compare the rom you linked to the base rom and see what they changed which may help us.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

If you need me to do some more googling, let me know.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> If you need me to do some more googling, let me know.


Thanks, you can keep looking and see if you find anything. I may go back to gb. Four is laggy and crashy.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

How is gb work coming along?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> How is gb work coming along?


I've found a possible RIL fix for all my roms. I need to merge some things with the nexus in the kernel so I can use their ril files then that could possibly fix almost all the issues on both sense roms and any other roms I plan on porting.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkey1883

I'm really liking the looks of Blur. How's that coming along?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## xboxfanj

monkey1883 said:


> I'm really liking the looks of Blur. How's that coming along?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I've not been working on it, but assuming the RIL fix works on sense, it should work on blur as well, since it is essentially using the nexus s 4g modem drivers from the kernel, then hopefully their ril libs and bins will work.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

!!!!!!! That is great news!


----------



## istealhome

Just wondering, how was battery life on the earlier builds of sense/blur?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Just wondering, how was battery life on the earlier builds of sense/blur?


Hmm to be honest, I haven't run them long enough to know.

In other news, Bbelos and me (but mostly him) got nexus ril to work on cm9. Next step=sense. Its a bit buggy at the moment, and doesn't always find service but when it does everything works. We'll fix that.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

I gotta say, this is amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## xboxfanj

If you're thinking to yourself, pics or it didn't happen, here's a pic of the epic 4g on cm9 using nexus RIL and modem:
http://www.shadowrising.org/epic4g/pics/misc/Screenshot_2012-06-15-11-41-18.png

Soon, it'll be like that with Sense on epic, then Sense on Fascinate.


----------



## istealhome

So Sense is based off of cm9 when you are doing your porting work? Just curious, what all is involved in porting it from device to device?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> So Sense is based off of cm9 when you are doing your porting work? Just curious, what all is involved in porting it from device to device?


Not really, just the guy who helped me wanted to build off of cm for this since he is a cm dev and is curious about that as well.

Porting is fairly easy. First I have to compile a kernel with the required additions of the nexus modem drivers (not too hard since the drivers are there, I just have to tell the kernel to use them). Then I unpack Essentially the boot.img of the device I'm porting from and the device I'm porting to with linux scripts. Then I open up the init.rc in both and copy the bootclasspath (the line telling which frameworks to load) from the device I'm porting from to the one I'm porting to. I also have to add all the radio stuff from the nexus s 4g like setting the correct permissions for the radio drivers. Then I repack it and throw that and the kernel scripts and metainf in the zip. I also have to copy system/usr from the device porting from to the new rom I'm porting. On gb, I had to add all the lib/hw and lib/egl and the graphical libs, but on ics if I port from nexus s 4g, I could leave those be and use the nexus files. However I did have to copy the lib/hw/sensors.s5pc110 (most likely sensors.aries on your device) from a cm build for my device to the new port and had to rename it to sensors.herring.so. on gb I had to modify the buildprop to use the epic device name, but on ics, I didn't need to since we could use the nexus files. There's more than that needed, but that covers most of the basics.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Ahhh interesting I wish I had the know how to do all of that haha and the time to do it but that it is interesting thanks for the info!


----------



## xboxfanj

Crespo modem and ril=working data and calls and texts 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

That's some extremely freaking good news


----------



## xboxfanj

Epic version is released. So I will port that to fascinate/i500 devices very soon.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Awesome! Could you give some details as to what's broken, lag, etc? EDIT: I noticed the sense4all website is down, what's going on there?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Awesome! Could you give some details as to what's broken, lag, etc? EDIT: I noticed the sense4all website is down, what's going on there?


New site

Sense4all.info

Lag, reboots, fcs, no wifi Bluetooth or GPS.

Gb sense will be more stable but the last three things won't work then either.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Ahh I see this is still awesome though are those last three things universally broken for all devices or is it just broken on the Epic 4g and the Fascinate?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Ahh I see this is still awesome though are those last three things universally broken for all devices or is it just broken on the Epic 4g and the Fascinate?


On 2.1, epic and fascinate

On 4.0, nexus s, galaxy s, epic, fascinate

Also, I still have more work to do to get the modem stable. On some boots, it has no service and I need to reboot 3-5 times to get service back. So I haven't released 2.1 for epic and shouldntve released 4.0. Once it is stable on epic, I will make both for fascinate and then those should be stable as well at least as far as the modem goes.
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

So the modem is really the one last major speed bump?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> So the modem is really the one last major speed bump?


pretty much, yeah. Then it is going to be my daily. Hopefully I can fix Wi-Fi and GPS too. I don't care at all about Bluetooth. GPS should be a fairly easy fix on gb.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

This dev figured out how to fix wifi when porting sense to his Optimus, you should try to pm him and see what he had to do http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1446591


----------



## xboxfanj

I see what to do to fix wifi, but that's not the biggest concern at the moment. Please try to find someone that can help me make the nexus s 4g radios more stable on the epic (and in turn the epic touch and fascinate and mesmerize and showcase). The sources are at github.com/bbelos in his crespo modem branches in the device and samsung-kernel-victory and vendor repositories.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

It seems most of our devs are slowly shifting towards the s3 and finishing developing for the fascinate (only one dev I know so far has stated his willingness to port jb over), I don't know how it is with devs on the epic but it seems our flashing days over here are numbered... Have you made any progress with the modem?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> It seems most of our devs are slowly shifting towards the s3 and finishing developing for the fascinate (only one dev I know so far has stated his willingness to port jb over), I don't know how it is with devs on the epic but it seems our flashing days over here are numbered... Have you made any progress with the modem?


I think I found a fix. Also, if you guys need jb, I can do that too. Got a new build environment set up and got jb working on my epic.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wyman881

xboxfanj said:


> I think I found a fix. Also, if you guys need jb, I can do that too. Got a new build environment set up and got jb working on my epic.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


JB would be awesome! I'm looking forward to sense too


----------



## xboxfanj

WIFI Works now.


----------



## istealhome

Cross that off the list


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Cross that off the list


I fixed the modem instability so it should be released on epic tomorrow and likely on i500 very soon as well. I won't neglect you guys. Only gonna release 2.1 for now since 4 is just too unstable.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08

Thats awesome

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Only 2.1? I'm disappointed







lol just kidding don't worry I appreciate the work you've been doing immensely and I love how you're doing this for the fascinate too. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Wyman881

Mez users gonna be able to flash this?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Only 2.1? I'm disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol just kidding don't worry I appreciate the work you've been doing immensely and I love how you're doing this for the fascinate too. Keep up the great work!


LOL, I will port later versions, but I just don't want you guys to have something unstable. 4 has some major issues (SD, Forcecloses, Random Reboots).

What other versions do you guys want down the road? 3.0, 3.5? I will give you guys 4 when it is stable.


----------



## istealhome

3.5 because since that is off ics, it should be easier for people to flash to if they area already on ics, plus I heard that performance wasn't a big issue with it either so that's be good. I gotta keep on giving you props for what you've done this is no easy feat.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> 3.5 because since that is off ics, it should be easier for people to flash to if they area already on ics, plus I heard that performance wasn't a big issue with it either so that's be good. I gotta keep on giving you props for what you've done this is no easy feat.


Sorry, 3.5 boots but has graphics issues







so porting it would be kinda dumb. Idk how to fix them and I bet you're wondering how they did on 4.0, but tbh they dont even know. QuBe2 just pulled from a MyTouch4G ROM and it worked, but I doubt I would be able to find the same kinda thing for 3.5. If you can find any Sense 2.1 ROM you like better than the Nexus S 4G/Epic one, let me know. Also, if anyone has ever built a kernel, how do you do it? I know how to on the epic, but idk how to use the build.sh file to build a fascinate kernel?


----------



## istealhome

Ahh okay







are you doing any work with blur or are you just sticking with sense now? EDIT: Are you looking for kernel developers so that you can fix the lag and reboots on sense 4?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Ahh okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you doing any work with blur or are you just sticking with sense now? EDIT: Are you looking for kernel developers so that you can fix the lag and reboots on sense 4?


I'm more looking for someone to help me build a fascinate kernel with the nexus s drivers so that their modem and RIL work on sense 2.1


----------



## istealhome

The developer behind our devil kernel might actually be your best bet, check him out on xda


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> The developer behind our devil kernel might actually be your best bet, check him out on xda


Is that derteufel1980?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Yes


----------



## xboxfanj

DerTeufel1980 helped me compile the kernel. It's a bit different than the epic's, but he helped me figure it out. Now I just have to work it into the ROM.


----------



## istealhome

Awesome! So are we looking at Sense 2.1/Gingerblur? Or just Sense?


----------



## xboxfanj

Sense 2.1 only atm. If there's enough demand for Blur I will do it. I'm uploading an early build now. You will need to download and odin this file here: http://marcusant.com.../epic/modem.bin and flash the zip. Please logcat as well. It's about 20% uploaded now. I will post the link when it's done.

EDIT: Don't flash what I had there.


----------



## xboxfanj

Here is the link: https://docs.google....SG50dnNmZWk2S1E

Please logcat and make sure to flash the link in the previous post in Odin.


----------



## istealhome

Okay a couple of questions, first- What slot do I put the 15mb file in? Sorry if that is a dumb question lol. Second- I'm assuming I need to odin back to stock, re-root, and then flash this? ALSO- I suggest you put this in the development sections of rootzwiki and xda if you would like as much attention on this project as possible!


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Okay a couple of questions, first- What slot do I put the 15mb file in? Sorry if that is a dumb question lol. Second- I'm assuming I need to odin back to stock, re-root, and then flash this? ALSO- I suggest you put this in the development sections of rootzwiki and xda if you would like as much attention on this project as possible!


Here's the guide for the Odin process:
If you don't already know how:
Put phone in Download mode
Use odin 1.61:
put modem.bin in phone slot
uncheck all but reboot...
do eet...
when phone reboots, pull battery then boot into recovery...
flash the rom, first boot will be slow, but subsequent boots are good...

No need to go back to stock. It means you won't have any service (you'll still have wifi) on your current ROM so you may wanna download the ROM then flash it then Odin the modem.

I will put on XDA and here once I am sure it boots and is somewhat working. Also, I found it weird how no one ever responded to the thread I made at XDA that is the same as this one. Yet here, my phone (the epic) has nearly no users and everyone is on XDA. I assume it's the opposite for the Fascinate.


----------



## istealhome

All I get is a galaxy s/cm splash screen, then a cwm screen for maybe half a second that spits out some error but is unreadable because of how fast it is going EDIT: I am able to get into recovery and get into my backup of ics that I made... is it something wrong that I did? Once my restore is finished, I'll try both methods again (odin, then flash; flash, then odin) one more time. EDIT 2: I am bootlooping so looks like I have to do a full odin and then flash my way back to ics from there I will stay on ics unless it was actually an error on my part but so far, nothings working


----------



## xboxfanj

Weird, I will try one based on galaxy s sense.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Yeah, when I tried to glance at what the cwm screen said, all I saw was a weird symbol and "sd card". There was way more than just that on the error screen but that is all I saw and my sd card is totally fine, I can flash other roms and restore/backup with just fine.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Yeah, when I tried to glance at what the cwm screen said, all I saw was a weird symbol and "sd card". There was way more than just that on the error screen but that is all I saw and my sd card is totally fine, I can flash other roms and restore/backup with just fine.


That's really weird.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

I'm curious. Why do you not have to go back to gingerbread to flash this? And if ou do need to go back to gingerbread, then I must have misread your instructions and am the dumbest flashaholic in the history of android lol


----------



## xboxfanj

Since you're wiping anyway, there's not anything that you're keeping from the ROM so it doesn't matter if you're on Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Ice Cream Sandwich, or Jellybean. I believe that is only the case when the bootloader changes from OS to OS (Froyo to GB).

Try this now please
https://docs.google....MVUxc2lwMVBJMG8


----------



## istealhome

This build just stays stuck at the galaxy s/cm splash screen I'm sad to report







I let it sit for a long time before I finally gave up so I waited long enough. Any ideas?


----------



## xboxfanj

Can you do an adb logcat?


----------



## istealhome

adb isn't working for some reason on my computer (Windows 8) so I was just gonna use alogcat for any problems. However, that would require a boot. How long was that splash screen supposed to stay there for?


----------



## daheazle

Does this rom re-partition the file system? Because they are different between cm7/ics/and stock gb. You can't go from ics back to gb or cm7 without re-partitioning.


----------



## istealhome

That would make sense because when I got the first error message I remember seeing the word "partition" in there and it was talking about storage! So what? The rom is fine you just have to odin back to stock first?


----------



## daheazle

I don't know since I haven't tried it.. but that's what I would do next.

Also I know ics won't install from some SD cards not sure if that applies here... the ones that came with your phone are garbage and rarely work. If you have another one try that as well and after you are done with the install you can put your other card back in


----------



## istealhome

Nah my sd card is fine it didn't come with the phone so that isn't an issue... I will try odin now and report back when anything special happens


----------



## istealhome

Okay this one is looking much more promising so to be clear GO BACK TO GINGERBREAD FIRST! It is currently installing in a different gb cwm and the process is different than before so far so good! EDIT: I feel like it is still hung on the splashscreen







to be clear, I odined to gb, rooted, and installed this with a complete wipe. It has been on the splashscreen for a good minute now which does not seem right for just a splashscreen


----------



## xboxfanj

Try both the zip based on the Nexus S and the one based on Nexus S after the repartition. Sorry, I had no idea that you have to repartition. On the Epic it seems to be OK no matter what ROM I come from. If someone can logcat each build after the repartition, that'd be awesome.


----------



## istealhome

I did, with the first build you uploaded, it would cycle through the Samsung logo, splashscreen, reboot, Samsung logo etc. On the second one, it just goes from Samsung logo to the splashscreen. EDIT: did you mean the rom based on the nexus s and the rom based on the galaxy s?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> I did, with the first build you uploaded, it would cycle through the Samsung logo, splashscreen, reboot, Samsung logo etc. On the second one, it just goes from Samsung logo to the splashscreen. EDIT: did you mean the rom based on the nexus s and the rom based on the galaxy s?


Yeah I meant from nexus s and galaxy s. Please logcat both builds and it will tell me what stops it from booting.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

I'll load up Ubuntu on an old laptop and report back when I have logcats. EDIT: Okay, it seems like that is a no go because I forgot the only old laptops we have are just completely fried, I'll try logcat on Windows again but it is not promising. Could you also see if some others are willing to logcat as well? EDIT 2: I might have fixed the problem, I will attempt a logcat for the Nexus S build first. EDIT 3:Annnnnd logcat is failing to record anything. I reached out to daheazle to see if he will logcat these builds. EDIT 4:Cookiemonster84 is attempting to provide logcats so fingers crossed!


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> I'll load up Ubuntu on an old laptop and report back when I have logcats. EDIT: Okay, it seems like that is a no go because I forgot the only old laptops we have are just completely fried, I'll try logcat on Windows again but it is not promising. Could you also see if some others are willing to logcat as well? EDIT 2: I might have fixed the problem, I will attempt a logcat for the Nexus S build first. EDIT 3:Annnnnd logcat is failing to record anything. I reached out to daheazle to see if he will logcat these builds. EDIT 4:Cookiemonster84 is attempting to provide logcats so fingers crossed!


cool thanks. Wish I could help on that front, but I can't.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

You have done so much already this is the least we can do.


----------



## xboxfanj

I'll see if I can get in touch with weblexa, since he has the original build. Then I can just patch that.


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> I'll see if I can get in touch with weblexa, since he has the original build. Then I can just patch that.


Sounds good let us know what happens!


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Alright. Finally got my adb machine working. What do yall want logcats of, first boot?


----------



## istealhome

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Alright. Finally got my adb machine working. What do yall want logcats of, first boot?


 Yeah, it won't boot up it just hangs so logcat the boot from the beginning please


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Alright. Crappy internet cut my download so im restarting again.
EDIT: SO i just flashed, and its looping at:


Code:


<br />
D/AndroidRuntime( 4270):<br />
D/AndroidRuntime( 4270): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.Zyg<br />
oteInit <<<<<<<br />
D/AndroidRuntime( 4270): CheckJNI is OFF<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): creating instr width table<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/core.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/bouncycas<br />
tle.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/ext.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/framework<br />
.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/android.p<br />
olicy.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/services.<br />
jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/core-juni<br />
t.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.c<br />
ommonctrl.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.f<br />
ramework.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.a<br />
ndroid.pimlib.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.a<br />
ndroid.easopen.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.scala<br />
do.util.ScaladoUtil.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.orang<br />
e.authentication.simcard.jar'<br />
E/dalvikvm( 4270): No valid entries found in bootclasspath '/system/framework/co<br />
[URL=re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar]re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar[/URL]:/system/fram<br />
ework/framework.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/servi<br />
[URL=ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.commonctrl]ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.commonctrl[/URL].ja<br />
[URL=r:/system/framework/com.htc.framework.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android]r:/system/framework/com.htc.framework.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android[/URL].piml<br />
[URL=ib.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android.easopen.jar:/system/framework/com]ib.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android.easopen.jar:/system/framework/com[/URL].scala<br />
[URL=do.util.ScaladoUtil.jar:/system/framework/com.orange.authentication.simcard]do.util.ScaladoUtil.jar:/system/framework/com.orange.authentication.simcard[/URL].jar'<br />
W/dalvikvm( 4270): JNI_CreateJavaVM failed<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 4270): JNI_CreateJavaVM failed<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.camera' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.audio_flinger' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.audio_policy' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.player' died<br />
I/Netd	( 4272): Netd 1.0 starting<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `INPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `OUTPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `FORWARD'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `PREROUTING'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `OUTPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `POSTROUTING'<br />
I/		( 4271): ServiceManager: 0xada0<br />
D/AudioHardwareInterface( 4271): setMode(NORMAL)<br />
V/MediaPlayerService( 4271): MediaPlayerService created<br />
I/CameraService( 4271): CameraService started (pid=4271)<br />
D/CameraService( 4271): create OlaEngine<br />
D/CameraService( 4271): create Ola FD<br />
I/AudioFlinger( 4271): AudioFlinger's thread 0x14780 ready to run<br />
D/AudioHardware( 4271): [URL=AudioStreamOutALSA::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutALSA::setParameters()[/URL] routing=2<br />
D/AudioHardware( 4271): ### setVoiceVolume<br />

Sorry for the large post, just didnt want to pastebin it








Im posting the whole logcat at : http://pastebin.com/khG5xH6k for sake of completeness

EDIT2: BTW, for the sake of thoroughness, this logcat is from the build posted here : https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_9y7v4r6Ys-MVUxc2lwMVBJMG8/edit#


----------



## xboxfanj

I think I already know how to fix that error. Can you logcat the other build too. Thanks very much.


----------



## istealhome

Thanks for posting the logcat!


----------



## xboxfanj

Try this https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_9y7v4r6Ys-WkNhb1hDcWNQWW8/edit

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Sad to report that it still hangs at the splashscreen, I am still unable to do logcats hopefully cookiemonster84 could help again?


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Your welcome guys. Testing this new one.

Oh BTW. I might be able to suffer through testing a blur port


----------



## istealhome

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Your welcome guys. Testing this new one.
> 
> Oh BTW. I might be able to suffer through testing a blur port


Lol! Yeah it probably wouldn't be the end of the world...


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Mine is looping at the kernel boot logo. Logcat says :

- waiting for device -
link_image[1967]: 130 could not load needed library 'libc.so' for '/system/bin
/sh' (load_library[1109]: Library 'libc.so' not found)CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE


----------



## xboxfanj

It looks like anything I put on /data is broken. Can someone go in root explorer and go out to system in a gb or cm7 rom and add up the amount of free and used space so I know how much space I can have on /system.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Size of /system on the latest cm7 fassy nightly: 127.50 MB. It won't tell me how much is free but on my current rom (cm10), it shows /system as: 272.76 mb used and 77.24 mb free. Hope that helps out some


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Size of /system on the latest cm7 fassy nightly: 127.50 MB. It won't tell me how much is free but on my current rom (cm10), it shows /system as: 272.76 mb used and 77.24 mb free. Hope that helps out some


Thanks. My next build has an updated partition map so you may need to odin back to stock before running.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cookiemonster84

kk.If someone could mirror the next build on mf i would love them. My internet sucks and hates google docks apparently. I had to re dl last build 7 times.


----------



## xboxfanj

Unfortunately my builds are too big for media fire. I will try to put them on my FTP.


----------



## Cookiemonster84

That'd be great man!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## xboxfanj

Cookiemonster84 said:


> That'd be great man!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Building the kernel now and I already modified both builds, so everything is on /system not /data. Just waiting on it to finish building. I will most likely get something uploaded tomorrow morning. If not, it will definitely be sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> Building the kernel now and I already modified both builds, so everything is on /system not /data. Just waiting on it to finish building. I will most likely get something uploaded tomorrow morning. If not, it will definitely be sometime tomorrow afternoon.


Awesome!


----------



## xboxfanj

Finished much faster than I thought. Maybe something tonight if it uploads fast enough.


----------



## xboxfanj

should be about a half hour.

they are uploading now.


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> should be about a half hour.
> 
> they are uploading now.


Great! I'll test in the morning.


----------



## xboxfanj

try this
http://marcusant.com/android/epic/fascinatesense/GalaxyS-based-fascinatesense.zip


----------



## istealhome

It is still hanging on the splash screen. If it is still failing to find the boot animation and hanging, why don't you get rid of the boot animation?


----------



## istealhome

We can assume it is the same error, correct?


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Lemme do a log.

Sent from my 1.3ghz Devil Bean


----------



## istealhome

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Lemme do a log.
> 
> Sent from my 1.3ghz Devil Bean


Thanks, I'd do it myself but I can't find a way to fix logcat on my laptop still.


----------



## Cookiemonster84

I had to mess with my drivers for weeks to get it. Anyways ya got yerself a new error

link_image[1967]: 126 could not load needed library 'libstdc++.so' for '/syste
m/bin/sh' (load_library[1109]: Library 'libstdc++.so' not found)CANNOT LINK EXEC
UTABLE


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Whered y'all go?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## xboxfanj

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Whered y'all go?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Weblexa is trying to find the build. Then I will fix it so it works.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

Sorry it's been a busy two days for me. But sounds good I can't wait!


----------



## istealhome

Regarding sense 4.0: there are apps that can shut down cores. If it is a problem with the software wanting to fire up a core that isn't there, why don't you implement what those apps have to shut the cores down? Also, It seems that our current sense build just has a problem with the boot animation. Why can't that just be taken out? If these are dumb questions, my apologies.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Regarding sense 4.0: there are apps that can shut down cores. If it is a problem with the software wanting to fire up a core that isn't there, why don't you implement what those apps have to shut the cores down? Also, It seems that our current sense build just has a problem with the boot animation. Why can't that just be taken out? If these are dumb questions, my apologies.


I don't think the boot animation is the issue. It gives errors on the epic also, but it still works. Also, the core apps I can find seem to require a kernel patch and for that patch to work, I think the kernel has to have some sort of dual core driver or something. If you can link me to one, I will look into it though.


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> I don't think the boot animation is the issue. It gives errors on the epic also, but it still works. Also, the core apps I can find seem to require a kernel patch and for that patch to work, I think the kernel has to have some sort of dual core driver or something. If you can link me to one, I will look into it though.
> 
> Also, unfortunately weblexa didn't find the build. I have the instructions I gave him, so I will just use that.


I was unaware that you needed drivers that's my bad. And so I'm confused, what are you using?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> I was unaware that you needed drivers that's my bad. And so I'm confused, what are you using?


Thought I still had the instructions I gave weblexa, so I was going to use those, but I don't.

Can you try testing some of these zips with a non sense launcher apk and a stock cm7 kernel. Just so I can see if the kernel is OK. And you need the launcher because the kernel has the lines to load the framework and since the sense ones arent in the cm kernel, you would not be able to use the sense launcher, so you'd need something like adw.


----------



## istealhome

Sure, if you could explain to me what to do to replace the kernel with a stock cm7 kernel. And should I just delete the rosie apk and put in the adw apk?


----------



## istealhome

Wait a minute. Is this bml or mtd? Edit: dumb question since this is based off of cm7. I still would like instructions on how to replace the kernel and the sense launcher apk though


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Sure, if you could explain to me what to do to replace the kernel with a stock cm7 kernel. And should I just delete the rosie apk and put in the adw apk?


Yes delete rosie and add adw. And to add cm7 kernel, find a cm7 rom and copy the boot.img from there to my rom zips.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

I replaced the kernel and rosie and it still does literally the exact same thing as before so your kernel is fine.


----------



## istealhome

The new error is because it can't find the a library that is definitely in the build. I'm not a coding genius but are some paths being set up wrong?


----------



## Cookiemonster84

So all the looking i have done suggests that the rom is either missing or has broken links to the C++ library (thats what libstdc++.so is). I dont know where it should be located in the rom zip, or if it even is normally, so i have no clue how to check if its making the correct symlinks.


----------



## istealhome

I found libstdc++.so under data/sys-parts/lib


----------



## Cookiemonster84

ok. let me find it in a regular rom and ill report back.


----------



## xboxfanj

on cm9, how much space is on /data?


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> on cm9, how much space is on /data?


I can't find a /data in any cm9 zips...


----------



## daheazle

istealhome said:


> I found libstdc++.so under data/sys-parts/lib


In aokp it is under /system/lib

Also /data is 499.70mb


----------



## istealhome

Where did you find /data?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Where did you find /data?


I'm not looking for how much is in the zip. I'm looking for how large the partition is, which can be seen in root explorer.

In other news, here is a new zip

http://marcusant.com/android/epic/I%27m_bringing_sense-y_back-call_fix_fascinate.zip


----------



## istealhome

I love your build name haha but unfortunately, still does the same exact thing. EDIT: This build does not let me get back into cwm to get back to jelly bean, the others have.


----------



## istealhome

I don't know how much this would help, but you never know http://forums.androi...e-how-port.html EDIT: This will almost certainly help http://forums.androidcentral.com/optimus-v-rooting-roms-hacks/164989-guide-how-i-port.html look down at the second post it talks about porting sense and others like it


----------



## xboxfanj

does anyone know if galaxy s roms work on the fascinate? if so, it wouldnt be hard to fix the galaxy s rom to have cdma.


----------



## xboxfanj

try replacing bin/sh with the one from cm7 in one of the builds that logcats, cookiemonster.


----------



## istealhome

It is worth a shot. Although, I remember when I first flashed an old ics rom, I got an email from google thanking me for buying a Nexus S lol… but I think it should work. Everything aside from the radios and the capacitive buttons are the same.


----------



## xboxfanj

Try this then man: http://oozeroo.com/g...gsdownload.html

You may need to odin back to stock before (just for test purposes)


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> Try this then man: http://oozeroo.com/g...gsdownload.html
> 
> You may need to odin back to stock before (just for test purposes)


I will get back to you at some point tonight. If this does boot, do you want me to odin the radios you uploaded a while ago too?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> I will get back to you at some point tonight. If this does boot, do you want me to odin the radios you uploaded a while ago too?


no because you'd need the correct ril for that. If it does boot, you may need to odin to stock one more time then restore your last ROM.


----------



## istealhome

The installation aborted, the error is status 7. That means that it will not flash because it is a gsm rom and not a cdma rom. So it looks like you will have to convert that zip to cdma before it can even be tested.


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Hey sorry guys ive been on a short break. What do you need help with?


----------



## istealhome

Cookiemonster84 said:


> try replacing bin/sh with the one from cm7 in one of the builds that logcats, cookiemonster.


Its all good man and I think xboxfanj still needs help with this.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> The installation aborted, the error is status 7. That means that it will not flash because it is a gsm rom and not a cdma rom. So it looks like you will have to convert that zip to cdma before it can even be tested.


That's not it. It's that I need to modify the updater script.


----------



## xboxfanj

xboxfanj said:


> That's not it. It's that I need to modify the updater script.


I'm uploading a new version. If it doesn't work, try adding the boot.img from one of my builds to the zip then flash it.


----------



## istealhome

Okay, the guys for that galaxy S sense rom says you need to odin all the way back to Froyo first and then flash like it is a cm7 rom. Could that be why your builds aren't working right on our phones?


----------



## xboxfanj

http://marcusant.com/android/epic/GalaxySense0.6.zip


----------



## istealhome

I'll odin and flash now after my backup is done. Are you able to fix the multiple page sms bug and data in this build if it boots okay? EDIT: Remember the first ever cwm error I had when flashing your first build? That's back with the newest build.


----------



## xboxfanj

No, I don't remember. Can you tell me what the error is?


----------



## istealhome

It was where it would reboot into the appropriate cwm and then flash for like half a second and all I could see was something about paths or partions or a sd card or something like that. I think that was because the partitions were screwed up so maybe they're different between the galaxy s and the fascinate.


----------



## xboxfanj

Oh I think I remember how to fix the one that CookieMonster logged that said it couldn't find the framework files. I just need to find out which one that is. If someone finds it, let me know.


----------



## xboxfanj

Found it. Looks like I need to figure out how to make data symlink and mount correctly.


----------



## istealhome

Alrighty sounds good.


----------



## xboxfanj

http://marcusant.com/android/epic/FascinateSensemoddedscript.zip


----------



## istealhome

Now we're back to just getting hung on the splashscreen


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Now we're back to just getting hung on the splashscreen


Is there any chance you could install adb? The log would really help.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

xboxfanj said:


> Is there any chance you could install adb? The log would really help.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


I have adb installed and it says it recognizes my phone, but it just doesn't record the logcat. I've just having it show up in the cmd prompt and I've tried pushing it to a text file, but either way it just does not logcat for me.


----------



## xboxfanj

You need to install the drivers from here: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I500

Or if you want, you can install linux which does not need drivers (or rather has them built in).


----------



## istealhome

The problem is, the drivers aren't compatible with windows 8 (my current os). I can't install Linux because the build of windows I have, blocks even the boot menu. I'm sure xookiemonster would be able to help but I can't with log cat unless I do it on the phone (not possible since there is no boot). The only reason why my computer recognizes my phone in adb is because I found a way to pull the drivers without running the program that installs them. Trust me, I wish I could help


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Ill post logcats in an hour or two, Not that im lazy, but thats how slow my internet is


----------



## istealhome

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Ill post logcats in an hour or two, Not that im lazy, but thats how slow my internet is


Looks like someone needs Google Fiber! All you need to do now is move to Kansas City!


----------



## Cookiemonster84

I wish! At 1Gb/s Id shit my pants.


----------



## istealhome

At 1Gb/s it'd download every episode of Lost faster than you could say "time to get new pants"!


----------



## Cookiemonster84

After that i think i might neednew pants anyways.


----------



## istealhome

Lol! Seriously though, crappy internet connections are not pleasant. What all are you gonna logcat?


----------



## Cookiemonster84

The modded script one first, then after that ill do the one before it if my connection allows. If only the parents would let me convince them to up the speeds. With ATT the 768kbps connection is the same price as the 1.5mbps conection, but we are at the very end of the line so the 1.5 just came available. And to add to that we have random connection drops


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Just scared the shit outta myself flashing. I flashed the gb bootloaders on my non dev phone and it fail. Wouldnt go to download mode for like 3 minutes.

The first error is back!:


Code:


<br />
D/AndroidRuntime( 4270):<br />
D/AndroidRuntime( 4270): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.Zyg<br />
oteInit <<<<<<<br />
D/AndroidRuntime( 4270): CheckJNI is OFF<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): creating instr width table<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/core.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/bouncycas<br />
tle.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/ext.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/framework<br />
.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/android.p<br />
olicy.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/services.<br />
jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/core-juni<br />
t.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.c<br />
ommonctrl.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.f<br />
ramework.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.a<br />
ndroid.pimlib.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.htc.a<br />
ndroid.easopen.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.scala<br />
do.util.ScaladoUtil.jar'<br />
D/dalvikvm( 4270): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/com.orang<br />
e.authentication.simcard.jar'<br />
E/dalvikvm( 4270): No valid entries found in bootclasspath '/system/framework/co<br />
[URL=re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar]re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar[/URL]:/system/fram<br />
ework/framework.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/servi<br />
[URL=ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.commonctrl]ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.commonctrl[/URL].ja<br />
[URL=r:/system/framework/com.htc.framework.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android]r:/system/framework/com.htc.framework.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android[/URL].piml<br />
[URL=ib.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android.easopen.jar:/system/framework/com]ib.jar:/system/framework/com.htc.android.easopen.jar:/system/framework/com[/URL].scala<br />
[URL=do.util.ScaladoUtil.jar:/system/framework/com.orange.authentication.simcard]do.util.ScaladoUtil.jar:/system/framework/com.orange.authentication.simcard[/URL].jar'<br />
W/dalvikvm( 4270): JNI_CreateJavaVM failed<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 4270): JNI_CreateJavaVM failed<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.camera' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.audio_flinger' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.audio_policy' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  154): service 'media.player' died<br />
I/Netd  ( 4272): Netd 1.0 starting<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `INPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `OUTPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `FORWARD'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `PREROUTING'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `OUTPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables( 4272): Flushing chain `POSTROUTING'<br />
I/			  ( 4271): ServiceManager: 0xada0<br />
D/AudioHardwareInterface( 4271): setMode(NORMAL)<br />
V/MediaPlayerService( 4271): MediaPlayerService created<br />
I/CameraService( 4271): CameraService started (pid=4271)<br />
D/CameraService( 4271): create OlaEngine<br />
D/CameraService( 4271): create Ola FD<br />
I/AudioFlinger( 4271): AudioFlinger's thread 0x14780 ready to run<br />
D/AudioHardware( 4271): [URL=AudioStreamOutALSA::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutALSA::setParameters()[/URL] routing=2<br />
D/AudioHardware( 4271): ### setVoiceVolume<br />


----------



## istealhome

That's one of the dangers of being a flashaholic. And good luck explaining to your parents about internet speed, mine kept on confusing 3g/4g/WiFi for the longest time lol.


----------



## xboxfanj

Guess I gotta move everything back to /system again. I need someone to look at the CM7 System partition size, not the size of /system in the zip, but the maximum it can hold, as per root explorer. You need to flash the ROM (may need to Odin before flashing), then install root explorer, then go out to system and add up the amount remaining and amount used. I don't believe there's only 128 mb there as istealhome said earlier.


----------



## xboxfanj

Aha did the math and its 200 mb. Need to shrink this ROM way the f***k down.


----------



## istealhome

Sorry for giving you bad numbers... how big is the actual rom?


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Sorry for giving you bad numbers... how big is the actual rom?


It'll get to 200 sometime tonight. Need to shrink a bit more.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> Sorry for giving you bad numbers... how big is the actual rom?


Now the rom zip is about 145 and the system is 200.

Uploading now...

In this build, there will be a lot of apps missing (several widgets and other things). I had to delete a ton to get it to be 200 mb. I will provide a flashable zip eventually for the missing apps.


----------



## xboxfanj

Sorry, fell asleep and so did my PC. It's finishing uploading now.


----------



## xboxfanj

Here it is http://marcusant.com/android/epic/FascinateSenseonly200caloriesinsystem.zip


----------



## istealhome

Odining now and will flash after that. EDIT: Stuck on splashscreen







Cookiemonster, can you logcat?


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Code:


<br />
<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  731):<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  731): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.Zyg<br />
oteInit <<<<<<<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  731): CheckJNI is OFF<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): creating instr width table<br />
I/dalvikvm(  731): mlock: /data/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@[email protected]<br />
ex, fd=10<br />
I/dalvikvm(  731): mlock(1113980928, 4845544), fd=10<br />
I/dalvikvm(  731): mlock: /data/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@com.htc.framework.<br />
[email protected], fd=18<br />
I/dalvikvm(  731): mlock(1136451584, 5768584), fd=18<br />
I/SamplingProfilerIntegration(  731): Profiler is disabled.<br />
I/Zygote  (  731): Preloading classes...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): GC_EXPLICIT freed 49K, 75% free 259K/1024K, external 0K/0K, p<br />
aused 1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 70% free 309K/1024K, external 0K/0K, pa<br />
used 1ms<br />
D/ATRecorder(  731): com.htc.autotest.dlib.RecordEngine in loader dalvik.system.<br />
[email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): GC_EXPLICIT freed 13K, 63% free 379K/1024K, external 0K/0K, p<br />
aused 2ms<br />
E/ATRecorder(  731): com.htc.autotest.dlib.RecordEngine in loader dalvik.system.<br />
[email protected]<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  731): Entry name = MY-CAR ScoTypes = 0x7f<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  731): Entry name = Motorola HF850 ScoTypes = 0x7<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): GC_EXPLICIT freed 30K, 59% free 422K/1024K, external 0K/0K, p<br />
aused 2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): GC_EXPLICIT freed 27K, 56% free 451K/1024K, external 0K/0K, p<br />
aused 3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  731): GC_EXPLICIT freed 26K, 50% free 515K/1024K, external 0K/0K, p<br />
aused 2ms<br />
W/dalvikvm(  731): Exception Ljava/lang/UnsatisfiedLinkError; thrown while initi<br />
alizing Landroid/media/AmrInputStream;<br />
E/Zygote  (  731): Error preloading android.media.AmrInputStream.<br />
E/Zygote  (  731): java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at java.lang.Class.classForName(Native Method)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:234)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:181)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.preloadClasses(Zyg<br />
oteInit.java:297)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.ja<br />
va:564)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731): Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load librar<br />
y: link_image[1967]:   731 could not load needed library 'libstagefright.so' for<br />
 'libmedia_jni.so' (link_image[1967]:   731 could not load needed library 'libvo<br />
rbisidec.so' for 'libstagefright.so' (load_library[1109]: Library 'libvorbisidec<br />
.so' not found))<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary(Runtime.java:455)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:554)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      at android.media.AmrInputStream.<clinit>(AmrInputStream.<br />
java:33)<br />
E/Zygote  (  731):      ... 6 more<br />
E/Zygote  (  731): setreuid() failed. errno: 17<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  731): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  731): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4<br />
00155a0)<br />
D/skia    (  731): purging 6K from font cache [1 entries]<br />
I/Netd    (  733): Netd 1.0 starting<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): Flushing chain `INPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): Flushing chain `OUTPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): Flushing chain `FORWARD'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): getsockopt for multiport failed strangely: No suc<br />
h file or directory<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): Flushing chain `PREROUTING'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): Flushing chain `OUTPUT'<br />
I//system/bin/iptables(  733): Flushing chain `POSTROUTING'

Sorry i got myself a new "dev" environment and have been having some issues. Latest 200 calories on system build.
Loops on this message.


----------



## xboxfanj

Try adding system/lib/libstagefright and libvorbisdec if present (which i dont think it is) from a cm7 build.


----------



## xboxfanj

And also libmediajni. Then logcat please.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

I'll try that fix now but I will not be able to logcat&#8230; there is a dev that ported sense 3.5 to the Galaxy Gio&#8230; maybe he can help? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1821701


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> I'll try that fix now but I will not be able to logcat&#8230; there is a dev that ported sense 3.5 to the Galaxy Gio&#8230; maybe he can help? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1821701


I think I can do it. I've been helping him. Add libflac.so from cm7 too.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xboxfanj

You need libmediaplayerservice.so too. So to recap, libmediaplayerservice, libflac, and libmediajni


----------



## istealhome

After replacing those, it hangs on the splash screen, sorry for being unable to logcat.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome said:


> After replacing those, it hangs on the splash screen, sorry for being unable to logcat.


if you could upload the build with those changes and find someone to logcat it perhaps in the irc, I can fix the errors probably. Just need something to work with.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome

I sent the build to cookiemonster last week he said he'll get to it but hes been busy. Notta over at xda has booted sense on a fassy before, I highly suggest you talk to him because there is a new partition layout that the devs are using and he says it should allow Sense as a whole and probably Sense 4.0 to work much better, check out the "kernel devs" thread under the q&a section for the fassy and he should be there.


----------



## xboxfanj

istealhome, new build: http://darkierawr.com/Android/Users/xboxfanj/FascinateSensemediafix.zip


----------



## istealhome

It still does the same thing... it could just be me, but it feels like the flashes are actually kind of quick.


----------



## xboxfanj

Wow sorry it's taken awhile, but finally got it booting. Most things work right now. I starting working on it with contactwajeeh, who owns the phone and I figured out the way I made the kernels a while back was wrong. Hopefully, we can release soon. He's doing some testing.


----------



## Dagex

Is this dead? I sure hope not I would love a stable sense 4

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dagex

And I guess this is dead









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

